
G.E. Reports $9.8B Loss and Discloses S.E.C. Accounting Inquiry - Dangeranger
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/24/business/ge-earnings.html
======
melq
So happy we (Boston) gave them tens of millions of dollars to move here!

